
The US Decides Huawei's Cool After All - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/trump-flip-flops-huawei-trade-talks,39770.html
======
ksaj
Canada is still enduring harsh retaliation from China over the detention
(house arrest) of Huawei's CFO for US extradition. We're stuck in the middle
until either the US takes her in, or allows Canada to release her.

------
permatech
The story mentioned intel and Qualcomm but quite possibly Broadcom was/is
lobbying hard behind the scenes. They have a long history with both ZTE and
Huawei and a lot to lose from the blacklisting. Luckily they weren’t allowed
to purchase Qualcomm when they tried

